# Awww, nutbutters!!



## navywife (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sorry I haven't been on much lately.  OK, like maybe a year. 
Navyman finally came home from Afghanistan, and things really picked up.
Anyhoos, I'm making (or trying, anyway) walnut and almond butters in my Vita-Mix.

  My problem is that I seem to be using SO much oil.  I'm kind of past the noise my machine makes, but I locked it up the last time I made this stuff, and I don't want to do that again. I soaked my nuts this time, and am using the "persuader"  a lot to move things around, but it isn't winding up as creamy as I'd hoped.  Is it an order of ingredients thing, too much in the container?

Any tips or hints would be very much appreciated!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 18, 2011)

OLD Post!

I just got my vitamix recently in the recipe book it says to use 1/4 cup of oil to start things then add another 1/4 cup of oil when needed. It also says to pour off excess oil the next day.


----------

